
Makisu – CSS 3D dropdown concept - mdoms
http://soulwire.github.com/Makisu/
======
Minor49er
This is a really cool effect. The demo page doesn't say much, but there are
parameters for speed, overlap, shading, and perspective. It would be cool if
the first thing you see on the demo page is an unfolding menu that has
clickable items to see other demos that show off these parameters a bit more.

The only other thing I'd note is that if you click the toggle button while the
animation is loading, the animation snaps to the start of the next state and
begins the animation. It doesn't fold up/down from its current position. That
might be a tough thing to add, but it could go a long way.

Overall, I enjoy this effect. Nice work!

